# Show Newbies.



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

So, Im curious if some of you veteren dog showers can offer some of us newbies some advice. What to expect? Big no, no's? What we should do in the ring? ETC. Any advice will help. 

And not just conformation rings, but weight pulling, agility, obedience, etc. 

Please.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeesss I would like to know about this stuff too!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

yea, me 3!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yes any pointers would be great!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

things to bring
Crate
chair
water pail that clips on the side and water
leash and your collars (it's a good idea to bring extra leashes and collars just as a back up)
crate pad or blanket
Dog treats
bring your self a smaller cooler for drinks and snacks
camera
poop bags
brush (conformation)
show sheen and towel (conformation)
toys (like for agility show)
I put together a dog show bag, I use a little duffel bag that I can put all my dogs show supplies in and have it in one place.

Conformation
There is a lot that goes into showing dogs and taking a conformation class will really help. A good handler can make the difference in a placement. If I didn;t work so hard on Siren at the nationals she might not have placed. The judge was looking at 3 dogs for 3rd place. but when the judged looked at sire she was perfectly stacked to make her faults not show and make her look her best. The other dogs handlers let them move all around and when the judged looked at them they did not look the best. That really can make a big difference when a judge is looking at a few dogs for one placement. Also siren is high in the rear a bit and when I stack her I stretch her out a bit and it does not show very much. You just have to know what your dogs strengths and faults are. Just like siren will hop in the rear just a bit because she is high in the rear. So when I do my down and back when the judge is looking at her I take it slow so that does not show, if I went fast you would be able to see it really bad. Each dog you have to handle just a bit different but knowing what faults your dog has can be a big advantage because a good handler can hide faults and show off the good things about a dog.

Things you should work on before any show is getting use to peeing and pooping on leash, make sure to potty your dog before you go into the ring. Being able to say go potty and have the dog do their business even if they did not have to go will really help you avoid an accident. Also do not wear your dog out before the show put them in the crate and leave them their till about 30 min before you have to show. Then take them out to potty and do any last minute grooming. 

Shantel I wished you live close I would love to help you!!! You should come visit and I will trade you malie for riot! lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OHHH!!! Thats awesome! Exactly what I was looking for!  Thanks Lisa! Im starting to look into collars and stuff (even if I just do fun shows, I wanna do it right), and they have like, silver collars and then a goldish color collar...what color is preferible? 

AND...I cant tell you how many times Ive contemplated bringing Maile on down for some trainage (more so for me, hahah). Id love to have your help! Can you just pack up and move closer? Thanks.

And deal on the Maile for Riot!!! Hahaha. <3


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Do you ever dress up like your dog or is that just a akc thing?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Do you ever dress up like your dog or is that just a akc thing?


 dress them up like what?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i think i saw it on chavez pits page. a woman and a dog in the same hat in a show ring!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a couple of basic rules:

~ Always be aware of where your dog is and what is around you. Do not go right up on someone else's dog and watch for those handlers who don't pay attention to where their dog is and what they are doing.

~Listen for judges directions and attend handler meetings and or walk throughs prior to the event starting if they are being offered. 

~ Remember, don't be afraid to ask for help and ask questions

~ HAVE FUN and be a good sport... win and lose gracefully and with class.
Don't take things overly seriously or to heart if a judge doesn't appreciate your dog or you lose an event.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Patch! Very good pointers! Ive always been weary about people just trotting on up to me with their dogs in tow, Im like...whoa. Back up! LOL.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Also make sure your dogs nails are clipped. Judges look at those nails to see if you keep your dog groomed. And I like to take baby wipes so I can make sure their ears are clean on the inside. that of course only works on cropped ears but it still nice to see clean ears if your dog shakes his head and his ear stays on top of his head. Also, be aware of what you are wearing. If you're showing a black dog, don't wear black jeans. It takes away from your dog's appearance. Make sure you have a 4 ft. leash and a buckle collar. Collar shouldn't be a wide one because it takes away the length of the neck. teach your dog to walk on your left side as that is the way you go into the ring.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Remember UKC AKC and ADBA rules are all slightly different and so is how everyone dresses.

AKC is the most formal

UKC some dress up and some don't

ADBA jeans and t-shirts/sweatshirts seem to be the norm


At any event try not to wear something with too much bright color or pattern to distract from your dog.

If your dog has white paws do not wear white shoes/sneakers

khaki colored pants work well for dark dogs and darker colors for light dogs. This way it shows them up without being distracting to the judge , but also doesn't blend you right into the dog making it easier for a judge to see the dog from across the ring 

In ADBA it is buckle colors and 4' leads, but in UKC it isn't it is a thin but strong show collar and lead length of your choice. 
I find 3' leads to be easiest for me, but that is my preference.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a great thread!
I KNOW, when I get my pup next year Shantel will bring Felony down and I'll bring my pup and you can teach us conformation  behehehe!

Even though in the ADBA and UKC you don't have to dress up, is it better to dress nice than just like whatever? I've seen some people showing in some clothes that were just horrendous... but then again, i understand it's about the dogs and not what the handler is wearing. 

What is the best way to learn what your dogs faults are and how to correct them?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I go to many shows and I think you just represent your self better if you dress up. I have gone to ADBA shows and see ppl in stuff I would wear around the house if I was cleaning, not a very good image if you ask me. It does not mean you have to wear a dress but at least look presentable. Like patch said wear clothes that do not clash with your dog/


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> What is the best way to learn what your dogs faults are and how to correct them?


Good question!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We no longer show, IMO its just way to subjective, therefore I can't help you in the ring.

Now on the track, the biggest and best piece of advice I can give a newcomer is don't try to set records. Each pull is its own, watch your dog and be ready to foul them. You are not trying to win your first couple of shows, you are BUILDING a champion down the road. Most people do not start with a CH at 9 months to a year. IT takes TIME. It takes TIME WELL INVESTED!!

Do not let a dog stand on the track and look at you, do not let your dog jump off the track, DO NOT USE 60 seconds!!!! To this day I never use more than 30 seconds. If my dog has not engaged in under 30 seconds I fould him and pull him through. Remember that what you let your dog get away with you are teaching them is acceptable. I know you may want to win but its better to foul today and win tomarrow than to never win!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:
About learning your faults try and corner a judge and see what they think of your dog. Be ready for an honest op and do not get upset because we all think our dogs are perfect but really.... their not! lol
You cannot correct a fault but you might be able to hide one. Again a good handler can show a dog and give it the best shot of winning. I agree conformation is really just someones opinion of your dog and politics play a big part in it, But you go out and have fun!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We no longer show, IMO its just way to subjective, therefore I can't help you in the ring.
> 
> Now on the track, the biggest and best piece of advice I can give a newcomer is don't try to set records. Each pull is its own, watch your dog and be ready to foul them. You are not trying to win your first couple of shows, you are BUILDING a champion down the road. Most people do not start with a CH at 9 months to a year. IT takes TIME. It takes TIME WELL INVESTED!!
> 
> Do not let a dog stand on the track and look at you, do not let your dog jump off the track, DO NOT USE 60 seconds!!!! To this day I never use more than 30 seconds. If my dog has not engaged in under 30 seconds I fould him and pull him through. Remember that what you let your dog get away with you are teaching them is acceptable. I know you may want to win but its better to foul today and win tomarrow than to never win!


K, call me stupid (dont really though), but what does 'foul your dogs' mean??
:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Andy what do you mean by fault the dog? Just say I want to pull him out? Or how does that work? 

So depending on the judge your dog might have different faults based on their opinion?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IN the ADBA you are allowed 3 fouls, UKC 2. Its when your dog stops you can restart him. You are allowed 3 chances. If for any reason you touch your dog before they complete the pull that is a foul.
Most judges will let you push your dog through, if your dog starts the weight or cant pull it they will let you foul your dog and push the weight through. This gives your dog confidence in that they can pull it. MAYBE I will post a video of this.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL shantel i am starting to think we really are one entity hahahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL shantel i am starting to think we really are one entity hahahaha


:hammer::hammer::rofl::rofl: LMFAO. Were gonna be awesome when were finally smart Meg! LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I KNOW we are going to be a GP force!!! HUZZAH!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WATCH OUT GP! MEGAN AND SHANTEL ARE ON THE LOOSE!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

A conformation fault is a fault no matter who the judge is... however just like all dogs are not created equal neither are judges. Judges also have preferences and may interpret things slightly differently as per the standard.

The best way to learn about your dogs faults or weaknesses is to first look at the standard and learn it inside and out and compare your dog to it. 
Here are two good sights to help you learn more about what the wording in the standard actually means:
Click the below:
**http://www.apbtconformation.com/**
and
**http://www.workingpitbull.com/soundness.htm**

Then also have a knowledgeable breeder or a good judge help you pick apart your dog piece by piece. You can also post good stacked picts of your dog on the forum and I'm sure people will help out. Just remember there is no perfect dog when asking others for opinions.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

AWESOME patch, thanks a ton!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It helps if you can get a mentor in your area who does what you want to get into ...

Go to some events and watch and try to meet some of the people out by you.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I looked for some shows, the closest i found is a weight pull event in a sub-village type of town about 10 minutes away from me in december
im gonna go and see everyone and who they are, try and make friends


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I looked for some shows, the closest i found is a weight pull event in a sub-village type of town about 10 minutes away from me in december
> im gonna go and see everyone and who they are, try and make friends


and im coming. duh.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The only thing I can ad is watch other peoples dogs and your own! I have seen so many people leaving the track and stop to chit chat and others go to just walk by and a fight breaks out or almost does. To many people get comfortable and don't pay attention, this is more UKC tho ADBA they seem to be much better about watching the dogs.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok rarely seen footage, Switch going out. If you notice in the begining he is already thinking about getting off the track and his mind is not set on pulling. He is already looking for a way out. This was at the ADBA show last week so this is not how I used to treat them, this is HOW they get treated. I will foul them in a heartbeat to keep their mind right. If you watch, notice how when he tries the second time I notice he is not going to get it, so I immediately have them push the cart when he hits the weight. This way he thinks he pulled it. I DO NOT Let him stand there and think about it or get off the track and dance around. The message is < When we are on the track we pull>

A week later at the UKC show he pulled his heart out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_private?v=cy9Il9AQnd8&sharing_token=mlRS2f-aLConOUGs4gQ-bg==


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Great learning video Andy! I could totally see it!!!! And what you say makes complete and total sense. ANDDDD, youre making me wanna do weight pulling...Im gonna end up being next on the OFK waiting list. LOL. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I see how that would build his confidence.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

All right this one is imediately following the first foul. Remember you get three tries. SO I go back and hook him up and see if he will pull it. Now I am watching the wheel on the cart, that tells me how he is pulling. I see him get off the track and I IMEDIATELY foul him. I dont ask him to get back on the track, I dont get on the opposite side of the track and try to get him to get back on I foul him. I pick him back up on the track and let him know its unacceptable. Since I fouled him you will see me go behind him and drop the trace (connection) again. When I go back there I tell the guys on the cart to push it as soon as he engages. The reason I go back is Switch is trained so that when he hears the trace fall that means pull. SO I want him to think I rehooked him and he made the pull on his own.

This pull right here was for body pound on the second day. I wanted to win that but it was more important to make a good dog so I fouled him and lived to pull another day!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_private?v=p0V0cn4gIKY&sharing_token=146_WigAHet3uHEzyUPD-A==


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Andy, I would like to get some of mine in weight pull but I worry about them being DA


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Man Marty dont worry about that. Eddie used to pull Hagen and Cocky, another friend of mine pulls a dog named Clyde, Couple guys from KY have nothing but GAME dogs and its a ruckus!!! All these dogs are insanely DA. The walk from the crate to the track is fun to watch! Just handle your dog and your ok!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> All right this one is imediately following the first foul. Remember you get three tries. SO I go back and hook him up and see if he will pull it. Now I am watching the wheel on the cart, that tells me how he is pulling. I see him get off the track and I IMEDIATELY foul him. I dont ask him to get back on the track, I dont get on the opposite side of the track and try to get him to get back on I foul him. I pick him back up on the track and let him know its unacceptable. Since I fouled him you will see me go behind him and drop the trace (connection) again. When I go back there I tell the guys on the cart to push it as soon as he engages. The reason I go back is Switch is trained so that when he hears the trace fall that means pull. SO I want him to think I rehooked him and he made the pull on his own.
> 
> This pull right here was for body pound on the second day. I wanted to win that but it was more important to make a good dog so I fouled him and lived to pull another day!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_private?v=cy9Il9AQnd8&sharing_token=mlRS2f-aLConOUGs4gQ-bg==


Thats the same video as the previous one.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

fixed it!.....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats what i was gonna say!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Man Marty dont worry about that. Eddie used to pull Hagen and Cocky, another friend of mine pulls a dog named Clyde, Couple guys from KY have nothing but GAME dogs and its a ruckus!!! All these dogs are insanely DA. The walk from the crate to the track is fun to watch! Just handle your dog and your ok!


Yeah but to many dogs close to the track for me and my dogs, I'll try it one day


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Andy, that was all at like, the same time? Not a good day for Switch? But I can totally see how fouling them is a good plan if it means they keep their confidence, AND keep with their training. VERY good things to know for people who are doing pulling. 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Not the shows we go to. NO DOGS are allowed in sight of the dog on the track! We were constantly running people off in Ga. By the way, Im getting my ADBA judges license hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Marty said:


> Yeah but to many dogs close to the track for me and my dogs, I'll try it one day


Ill just come and be the dogs bodyguard. Ill be like, "BACK UP, GET BACK!!!! No autographs, put your cameras away!" LOL.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The thing about my dogs is I may be given 3 fouls by the ADBA but I seldom use all 3. Once my dogs are done they are done. They pull until they cant so no sense putting them up there 3times to fail. We give it 2 tries and thats it! Two QUICK tries!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> The thing about my dogs is I may be given 3 fouls by the ADBA but I seldom use all 3. Once my dogs are done they are done. They pull until they cant so no sense putting them up there 3times to fail. We give it 2 tries and thats it! Two QUICK tries!


Its great information! This is the exact stuff I wanted to learn with this thread.

Everyone elses information was also a great help! And Im excited to get out there and strut my stuff that I learned from y'all!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

mygirlmaile said:


> Ill just come and be the dogs bodyguard. Ill be like, "BACK UP, GET BACK!!!! No autographs, put your cameras away!" LOL.


LOL I'll need all the help I can get, Beau has points in WP but he'll get after anything with fur and four legs


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

At the next GA show come down there and see us Marty! James was saying something about April. He also bought that track for the club.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Marty said:


> LOL I'll need all the help I can get, Beau has points in WP but he'll get after anything with fur and four legs


I got you Marty. Ill start beefin up so I can be one of those HUGE bodyguards. LOL. You should totally start doing it though! Id bet your dogs would kick booty...and Im not talking about dog booty. LOL.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> At the next GA show come down there and see us Marty! James was saying something about April. He also bought that track for the club.


I'll bring Beau next time and try him out, I don't have a harness though 

Maybe someone would help me with that 

LOL @ mygirlmaile


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Andy those were super good videos, I couldn't really picture what you were saying, but after seeing the video i totally get it and see why you do it as well. OOOH i just love me some switch 

shantel, you're gunna be beefing up for a long time to look like a body guard hahahhaa


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> shantel, you're gunna be beefing up for a long time to look like a body guard hahahhaa


Im gonna start eating lard popsicles. Want one? Hahaha.

I love learning this stuff from you guys though. A lot of you are where Id like to be someday, and I feel so lucky to have you around to give me (and others) advice.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here's an article on dog show training. If memory serves, it tells you a bit about what to expect at a show.

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Dog Show Training

Just to touch on something said on page 2 regarding UKC weight pull: "IN the ADBA you are allowed 3 fouls, UKC 2. Its when your dog stops you can restart him. You are allowed 3 chances."

I just wanted to clarify for anyone who might be confused. In UKC, you get one foul ("do-over") with an attempt to try it again. If your dog doesn't pull the weight the 2nd time, they're done. And your dog can start and stop as many times as they want as long as they don't go over the 60-second time limit. Your dog can stand there for 45 seconds and then do the pull in 14 seconds and its still a valid pull (although not necessarily a "good" one, LOL). If you go over that time, or if your dog touches you, or if you have the cart handlers push the cart, then its considered a foul and you get one more try at that weight.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome stuff!
Yeah, like Shantel said, lots of you guys are where we want to be at someday!!
yippee!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats the same with the ADBA, 3rd time your out, so really you only get 2 tries at it.

From the UKC site.

Dog Events Rules Index
Permanent Link


Section XXIII. Fouls

A team is allowed to foul twice during a class at which time the dog is ineligible to continue competing in the pull. When a dog receives a foul the record keeper shall mark an F in the appropriate round column of the Judge’s Book.

A. What constitutes a foul. A foul is anything that interrupts a qualifying pull. Examples of fouls include:


1. A dog that eliminates in the chute.

2. Aggressive action of handler towards dog during the pull competition.

3. Improper Starting position (see Section XVIII.E.)

4. Dropping a dog at the start of the pull.

5. No leading the dog out (no pulling a dog into the start). The dog must be released prior to the trace coming off the ground.

6. Sling shot start. Sling shot starts are not allowed. A sling shot start is a dog that is released with more than 1 foot of slack in the trace and running in to start.

7. Handler touching the cart or dog in any way after the Judge/Timekeeper has started to time the pull.

8. Dog becomes entangled in the tug lines.

9. A handler who remains in the no pull zone for more than three seconds will be assessed a foul.

10. Using a leash on a dog while pulling or having a leash on your person visible to the dog while pulling.

11. Dog times out (see Section IV, paragraph HH).

12. Weighted vehicle becomes tangled in the chute barrier.

13. Equipment failure (see Section XXII, paragraph E).
B. When a foul is committed. When a foul is committed, the handler may unhook the dog and return to the holding area or he/she may elect to finish the pull. No points or legs shall be awarded on the basis of a completed pull that included a foul. The dog must pull again at the end of the round in which the foul occurred or may return to pull immediately at the handler’s discretion. If the handler elects to take the five (5) minute rest period between pulls they must pull at the end of the round. A handler change shall not be allowed after a dog has been assessed a foul, until the foul has been cleared and the round in which the foul was called has been completed.

C. Who determines when foul is committed. The Judge calls fouls and his/her decision is final.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats some good info


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome andy! that really helps! i would have never known some of that stuff hahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, cool!!! This is awesome info! Thanks Andy!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just saying the terminology "2 fouls" can be a bit confusing if one is not familiar, even as it is written in the rules. It makes it seem like you can foul once, foul twice, and then try a third time, which isn't the case. I wasn't arguing the point, but clarifying what it meant.


----------

